
The Most Attractive Cities to Move to for Work - kungfudoi
https://hbr.org/2017/03/the-most-attractive-cities-to-move-to-for-work
======
BrailleHunting
I'd like to see the other two lists: where to retire if decamegabuckionaire
and where to retire as a middle-class pensioner.

~~~
ido
Interesting: the lifestyle top 10 list contains only a single city (Melbourne)
with a "traditionally attractive" (i.e. warm and sunny) climate.

~~~
yitchelle
Ex-Melbournian here. It is only warm and sunny half of the year. The other
half, it is wet, cloudy and cold. But that could happen in the one day.

~~~
ido
All other cities in that list are a lot colder and cloudier though :) I live
in Berlin and summer here lasts for about 2 weeks in July.

~~~
yitchelle
You're lucky. I now live Köln and our summer this year was atrocious. Surprise
there isn't a German word for this already. :-)

